# [Jul 19, 2013] Chaos Fest (Bloomington, IN)



## iHaveRabiez (Jun 29, 2013)

FOR UP TO DATE INFORMATION/EVENTS:
http://bloomingtonchaosfest.tumblr.com/

FORUM TO TALK ABOUT CHAOS FEST:
http://bloomingtonchaos2013.weebly.com/forum.html#/

WHAT IS CHAOS FEST??
There is no centralized booking or planning for Chaos Fest. Anyone and EVERYONE in Bloomington will be booking shows, teaching workshops, having ‘zine readings, movie screenings, puppet shows, sleep overs, game nights, camp outs, and etc. 

IF YOU HAVE A CONFIRMED SHOW, please e-mail all info (day/time/acts/cost/) & a .jpeg of the flyer to [email protected]



*THIS IS A CURRENT LIST, SINCE IT IS CHAOS FEST, OTHER EVENTS WILL BE ADDED, OTHER SHOWS WILL BE ADDED. PLEASE CONTINUE TO TOUCH BASE ON OUR OFFICIAL TUMBLR, SO YOU CAN KNOW WHAT WE KNOW. *
*Friday*

Kathryn (_OH_), Lioneater (_PIX BAND_), + 2 TBA /// @ House Show / $5
Yer Heart (_TN_), Terror Pigeon Dance Revolt (_TN_), NICE TRY //// @ TBA
*Saturday*

Spacemen’s Saturday Night (_TN_), Sarah Cilantro (_NY_) (_PIX BAND_), Katie & the Lichen (_Canada_), OK Vancover OK (_Canada_), Mitch the Champ (_PIX BAND_) /// @ Rachael’s Cafe 
The Minor Kind (_Eric Ayotte, Hannah of Ghost Mice, & Charlie Jones_), Busman’s Holiday //// @ TBA
*Sunday*

Dakota Floyd (_of The Wild_) (_GA_), Gator Thomas & The Truth (_FL_), Hay Fever (_GvSC_), Ava Marie (_GvSC_), Eric Ayotte (_PIX BAND) _/// @ Rachael’s Cafe, early-hallway show
Skate Park Show
Ramshackle Glory (_PIX BAND_), The Taxpayers (_PIX BAND_), Ghost Mice (_PIX BAND_), The Wild (_ATL_) /// @ Rachael’s Cafe
*MORE DETAILS / MORE SHOWS / MORE BANDS / MORE EVENTS WILL BE ANNOUNCED WITH DETAILS, SOON. THIS LISTING WILL CHANGE. THIS IS JUST TO GIVE YOU AN IDEA OF A FEW OF THE THINGS CURRENTLY PLANNED TO GO ON @ CHAOS FEST.*


----------



## TAllFarrImbolc (Jun 29, 2013)

How do I delete my post?


----------



## kokomojoe (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm in Indianapolis and planned on going to Bloomington some time next week. It's like less than an hour drive from where I'm at so I might have to check this out.


----------



## fkntrisarahtops (Jul 9, 2013)

This sounds super dope! We will be coming from Cinci!, plus its my birthday weekend. Looking forward to it XD


----------

